
US National Park Service's Unigrid (1985) - marcusarmstrong
http://npshistory.com/brochures/unigrid/index.htm
======
rubidium
Here's a 1993 one from Yellowstone (linked through the site):
[https://ia601009.us.archive.org/13/items/yellowstonena199330...](https://ia601009.us.archive.org/13/items/yellowstonena1993308unit/yellowstonena1993308unit.pdf)

The article makes a nice point about how they were actual used verse what
designers were doing: "Designers too often treat folder panels in the
tradition of book production. The process of unfolding is allowed to determine
narrative and illustration sequence just as page turning controls book design.
Folder users approach them differently, however. They open the folder quickly,
ignoring the sequential staging of panels. The two resulting broadsides are
fragmented, with parts often upside down and even sideways. All of this is
confusing to users, and they wonder why it has happened."

------
marcusarmstrong
My favorite thing from this (and the reason I shared it) was just seeing how
evocative of modern grid based web design is of these design principles, even
though they predate the WWW by many years and bootstrap etc. by two decades.

~~~
batbomb
You'd be interested in this then (1968):

[https://www.amazon.com/Grid-Systems-Graphic-Design-
Communica...](https://www.amazon.com/Grid-Systems-Graphic-Design-
Communication/dp/3721201450)

------
wglass
I really love these maps. I collect them and friends and family send them to
me. I probably have 50-100. There's a wide variety, e.g. Yosemite, Volcano
National Park, New Orleans Jazz Historical Park. The brochures paint vivid
pictures of each park, with a central story/theme on one side containing
highlights of important features, animals and plants, and a topo map on the
other. They are both practical tools when in the park and are great souvenirs
when you return home.

